# [How To] Watch Hulu on the Motorola Xoom (or any Honeycomb Tablet)



## mikejs78 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Watch Hulu on your Motorola Xoom (Wifi or 3G) or any Honeycomb tablet* 

Hulu has a nasty habit of blocking devices that it doesn't want watching its content. Somehow, the Xoom and other tablets, phones, and Android devices pose a threat to the Hollywood studios. Thankfully, a developer over at XDA has come up with a solution.

First, you need to replace your flash player with the below one which was hacked to spoof the Desktop version of Flash.


Uninstall Flash Player from your Phone
Download and install the hacked version of Flash Player, which can be found here.

Once that is installed, you simply have to set your browser's user agent to Desktop instead of Android (this part must be done every time you reboot your tablet). To do this:


Open your browser.
Type "about:debug" in the address bar and press enter.
Go into the Settings of your browser (top the icon in the top-right and select Settings from the drop-down menu)
On the left side of the screen, select "Debug".
On the right side of the secreen, select "UAString"
In the popup box that appears, select "Desktop".
Hit Back to return to your browser
Type "about:debug" again in the address bar and press enter to disable debugging.

That's it. Now you can browse to Hulu and watch whatever shows you want.

[Source: XDA]


----------



## Skynyrd420 (Jun 23, 2011)

So, first and foremost...u da man....secondly, how far of a stretch would it be to get this to play Netflix via the same(or relatively close to the same) process, I read its an issue w the drm or processor or some BS....but if I can watch netflx over 3g on my bolt, why must I use play on to do the heavy lifting for my super b.a., super expensive, super dual core xoom?....I mean I guess I'm ok w putting my avi files on my SD and using qqplayer to watch them...but I'm greedy and want Netflix hulu and my ripz to be playable on my device....so, basicly my question simmers down to this....how much more work/hacking/tweaking will it take our great devs until Netflix is a fully functional stand alone app? (Sorry if it has been and I just haven't found the thread yet) thanks again man...my xoom and myself thank u kindly


----------

